# 27 Sept 12 Trip on the Entertainer



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I got a call two days ago from a hunting buddy of mine asking if I wanted to go on a Ten hour trip, that he won from work, on the Entertainer and even though I am retiring from the Air Force tomorrow I said yes (because who can turn down a fishing trip where they can just walk off the boat and not have to worry about anything). We all showed up, minus one, at 530 at the dock in Pcola and loaded up. We already had a well full of pinfish (about 60) so we headed south. We stopped at a spot about six miles out and caught about twenty bigger baits for some AJ's and then started south again. Since the water was so good, we didnt stop again until about 25 miles out, and since this boat can get up and go, it didnt take us long at all and since there is direct tv on the boat we just watched ESPN the whole way. Our plan was to catch close to our 14 person limit of AJ's first and then head deeper to catch some grouper and beeliners. The first stop we boated nine or ten 35-45 inch AJ's and a few surprise scamp and Lane's. After about thirty minutes we headed south and bottom bumped for about four hours, boating roughly 10 Scamp, 8 or so Gags, 20 or so Beeliners (the Beeliner bite was very slow due to the full moon, but the ones we caught were are very good grade averaging 18-20 inches) and a few other grouper species at two or three a piece. Once we all got hot and tired, captain decided he would abuse us some more and head to another AJ spot so we could finish off our limit and we did just that, plus a few sharks and a couple more grouper. None of the grouper were huge, but the gags averaged around 28 or so inches and the Scamps were well above average. We also caught and released the standard stud 15-25lb snapper and quite a few triggers. After all that, with the boxes full, we decided to head in a little early and get to cleaning fish (the capt and crew were gracious enough to bring us some grub to throw on the big green egg on the way home and topped that off with a few cold ones). I only too a few pictures with my phone after the trip and come to find out, my lens was dirty so the pictures didnt come out too well. If I can get my hands on some of the other pictures that were taken, I will post them. All in all, it was a really good day even though the moon had us screwed from the get go. I would definantly rec that boat to anyone looking to host a party or get together or if you have a group that just wants to go fish. The boat is clean, crew is professional, fishing gear and terminal tackle is great/new (even though I barely used it because I always bring my own stuff), and hell, they have satellite tv when your riding!! Oh, and we were fishing anywhere between 150-300ft and using a combo of pinfish, cut bait, squid, jigs, and "other live baits"


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

What was/is wrong with the moon phase?? Capt. John.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive just always found it tougher than normal fishing for beeliners during this phase of the moon. couple that with a non existent wind which made it almost impossible to figure out a constant drift pattern, it was and has always been tougher than normal for beeliners. Maybe they just dont like me for three or four days out of the month because any other day, I have no problem catching mingos by the truck load.. If your question was an honest question, Ill ask you one. Have you ever found certain species to behave different because of a weather pattern or moon phase (to elaborate, have you ever known species A to be effected by "X" more so than species B?


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

yep


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed report.
Congrats on your USAF career & thanks for serving too!
Pics next time?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

DAWGONIT said:


> Thanks for the detailed report.
> Congrats on your USAF career & thanks for serving too!
> Pics next time?


Thanks alot.. Im still trying to get someone to send some pictures.. I dont know any of the other folks so finding the pictures is hard..


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are two pictures that were taken with my phone. Unfortunately, the camera lense was dirty and the pictures didnt come out worth a crap


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Better quality


----------

